# Picking out the 'perfect' reflector is tuff to do..



## Cesar Chavez (Sep 7, 2009)

.. With so many reflectors, which design or company to go with? My grow room tent dimensions are: 2'7 x 4'11 x 6'7, I am using a 600 watt Hortilux bulb, NextGen Ballast, and a 6" Vortex fan. Heating issues need to be considered, so am looking on the lines of a cool reflector; not a cool tube. Are sunlight supply reflectors the way to go? I have looked at models MagnumXXXL6", GreatWhite6", CoolSun6", SuperSun6", and YieldMaster6". Or are all makers the same, so instead should buy something like LumenAir 6 Air-Cooled Reflector by C.A.P. for a much cheaper price? Is it true I should get the biggest reflector my space will allow? Any and all information is extremely appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## scatking (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the supersun - the YieldMaster II has done me jut fine.  Whatever you buy, be sure that the reflector has a pebbled finish - this helps eliminate hot spots and spread the light evenly.  I have heard the polished units direct a bit more heat towards the plant.  good luck  Try BGHydro - they have a great selection and are fairly good on the prices.


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks scatking, I will be sure to check them out. I have narrowed my choices down to 2; Sun Systems Magnum XXXL 6", and C.A.P.'s Lumenair 6".


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Sep 9, 2009)

Is it better to pick a longer reflector, like the sun system 2(2'3"x1'1"x8"), or a wider reflector, like a Cool Sun(1'9"x2x8"), for my particular growing size? My tent dimensions are as mentioned above, but my plant structure inside the tent is 2'7"x2'1"x6'7"; 16 plants. Space is vacant around the plant structure up to the grow tent's dimensions. May use extra space for tie-downs; or may even use net trellis over enitre area.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 9, 2009)

I like the Magnum Reflector. I have 3 of them on my Christmas List


----------



## Cesar Chavez (Sep 9, 2009)

Yea that Magnum is pretty cool. Long.., 32.5" I think. Was briefly thinking about the Great White even, but with 11 inches on the 6" vortex, and 16" added to that if reflector placed directly in center, it would not leave but an inch or two on the exhaust ducting side. I guess I could always place the hood a little off-centered if I chose one of these monster size reflectors. Don't think I am going with a light mover anyways.


----------

